# المشترى قد يستعد لحرب نووية على الأرض



## nonogirl89 (9 أغسطس 2008)

المشتري يستعد لحرب نووية على الأرض





موسكو: كشف علماء فضاء روس عن حدوث تغييرات جذرية في كوكب المشتري الغازي وكذلك أقماره، نتيجة لحدوث تفاعلات تيرمونووية في أعماقها وهي العملية التي عادة ما تحدث للنجوم أيضا.

وأوضح العلماء أن *هذه العملية تنذر باحتمال تعرض النظام الشمسي بأكمله لانفجار ضخم إذا ما حدث شيء خطأ بداخل كوكب المشتري، ووقتها ستطال موجة الانفجار كوكب الأرض مدمرة الأخضر واليابس ومتسببة في مقتل جميع الكائنات الحية التي تعيش على سطح الكوكب.*

وذكرت صحيفة "برافدا الروسية" أن تلك الظاهرة الغامضة وقعت للمرة* الأولى *على سطح الكوكب، وأنه على الرغم من بقاء الكوكب هادئا لمئات السنين، إلا أن نقطتين لونهما أحمر تكونتا داخل الغلاف الجوي لكوكب المشتري، أضخم كواكب المجموعة الشمسية، على مدار الثلاثة الأعوام الماضية، كل منهما تفوق في الحجم الكرة الأرضية بخمس أو عشر مرات.

المصدر : شبكة محيط
مصدر آخر : جريدة الراية​


----------



## yerigagarin (10 أغسطس 2008)

*ربنا يستر

شكرا يا نونو علي الخبر الجميل​*


----------



## faris sd4l (10 أغسطس 2008)

*قربت نهاية هذا العالم و بلشت تظهر النبؤات اللي حكى عنها السيد المسيح*
*ستقوم حروب و مجاعات كثيرة*
*وهدا اللي عم بنشوفه*
*قبل يوم بلشت حرب جديدة باروبا ( روسيا و جورجيا )*​ 
*الله يسترنا من اللي جاي*​


----------



## قلم حر (10 أغسطس 2008)

الله يستر .
شكرا لنقل الخبر الخطير .​


----------



## nonogirl89 (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: المشترى قد يستعد لحرب نووية على الأرض*



yerigagarin قال:


> *ربنا يستر
> 
> شكرا يا نونو علي الخبر الجميل​*



غريبة دى يايورى 
هو فى نظرك خبر جميل :11azy::t9:

انت عايز تخلص مننا بدرى بدرى كدة لييييييييييييييه:smil8::t30:

ميرسى ياباشا على المرور والتشجيع 
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: المشترى قد يستعد لحرب نووية على الأرض*



faris sd4l قال:


> *قربت نهاية هذا العالم و بلشت تظهر النبؤات اللي حكى عنها السيد المسيح*
> *ستقوم حروب و مجاعات كثيرة*
> *وهدا اللي عم بنشوفه*
> *قبل يوم بلشت حرب جديدة باروبا ( روسيا و جورجيا )*​
> *الله يسترنا من اللي جاي*​



هو الصراحة أنا ماقدرش أقول رأيى فى موضوع نهاية العالم دة:smi411: 
لأن معلوماتى فى الموضوع دة تعتبر متواضعة
لكن فعلا الله يسترنا ويحفظنا 
شكرا على المرور الجميل اللى شرفتنى بيه:Love_Letter_Open:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: المشترى قد يستعد لحرب نووية على الأرض*



قلم حر قال:


> الله يستر .
> شكرا لنقل الخبر الخطير .​



شكرا ليك انت قلم حر على المرور والتشجيع الدائم:Love_Letter_Send:
ربنا يسترها ويحفظنا​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أغسطس 2008)

nonogirl89 قال:


> المشتري يستعد لحرب نووية على الأرض
> 
> 
> 
> ...



انا خايف يكون معد القيامة 
التى وعدنا بها قد اقتربت
من انا هابتدي احضر نفسي
للعملية
ههههههههههههههه
بجد مشكورة 
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## جيلان (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: المشترى قد يستعد لحرب نووية على الأرض*

*ربنا يستر وميحصلش حاجة
فعلا خير خطير جدا
ميرسى حبيبتى*


----------



## mina_007 (11 أغسطس 2008)

> *هذه العملية تنذر باحتمال تعرض النظام الشمسي بأكمله لانفجار ضخم إذا ما حدث شيء خطأ بداخل كوكب المشتري، ووقتها ستطال موجة الانفجار كوكب الأرض مدمرة الأخضر واليابس ومتسببة في مقتل جميع الكائنات الحية التي تعيش على سطح الكوكب.*



*بتقليها كدا بكل بساطة *
*لا وبالاحمر عشان الي مشفش يشوف ويترعب*
*بس كويس انك عرفتيني*
*الحق اشوف مجموعه شمسيه تاني او قمريه*
*ميرررررررسي للخبر*​


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أغسطس 2008)

هي الارض دي العلماء محتارين يدمورها ازاي 

دي حاجة بقيت تخنق

هنروح فين من الاحتباس الحراراي والنيازك و العصر الجليزي والحروب النووية والجرثومية واخيرا المشتري

احنا تقريبا ننتحر ونريحهم علشان ما يلاقوش حد يقولوه التوقعات بتاعتهم ويموتوا بحصرتهم هههههه

شكرا يا نونو انك فرحتيني الحقيقة بالموضوع ده

يمهل ولا يهمل


----------



## my.savior (11 أغسطس 2008)

*ربنا يستر
هو اللى بيده كل شئ
ميرسى نونو لنقل الخبر
*​


----------



## جيلان (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: المشترى قد يستعد لحرب نووية على الأرض*

*


coptic man قال:



هي الارض دي العلماء محتارين يدمورها ازاي 

دي حاجة بقيت تخنق

هنروح فين من الاحتباس الحراراي والنيازك و العصر الجليزي والحروب النووية والجرثومية واخيرا المشتري

احنا تقريبا ننتحر ونريحهم علشان ما يلاقوش حد يقولوه التوقعات بتاعتهم ويموتوا بحصرتهم هههههه

شكرا يا نونو انك فرحتيني الحقيقة بالموضوع ده

يمهل ولا يهمل

أنقر للتوسيع...


اه يا اخويا
جاتلنا عالطبطابة
بدل ما ننتحر وتكاليف ونار وحاجات وحشة كدى
اهى جات من عند ربنا
مش قلتلك يابنى فرجه قريب*


----------



## merj07 (13 أغسطس 2008)

الله يستر  هاي خبرية علي هاالصبح


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: المشترى قد يستعد لحرب نووية على الأرض*



كليم متى قال:


> انا خايف يكون معد القيامة
> التى وعدنا بها قد اقتربت
> من انا هابتدي احضر نفسي
> للعملية
> ...



شفت بقى 
اهو لاااااااااااااااازم تحضر نفسك وتسمع الكلام وتبقى كويس
بس ياجماعة الخبر بيقول *اذا حدث خطأ *
يعنى بلاش الخوف دة
ميرسى جدا على الرد والحضور الدائم اللى بتمتعنا بيه ياكليم متى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: المشترى قد يستعد لحرب نووية على الأرض*



جيلان قال:


> *ربنا يستر وميحصلش حاجة
> فعلا خير خطير جدا
> ميرسى حبيبتى*



امال ايه ياجيجى
احنا بتوع الاخبار الخطيرة
عوووووووووو:smil16:
هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى انتى ياجيجى على مرورك الجميل دة
منورة ياسكر
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: المشترى قد يستعد لحرب نووية على الأرض*



mina_007 قال:


> *بتقليها كدا بكل بساطة *
> *لا وبالاحمر عشان الي مشفش يشوف ويترعب*
> *بس كويس انك عرفتيني*
> *الحق اشوف مجموعه شمسيه تاني او قمريه*
> *ميرررررررسي للخبر*​



اة بفول فى وشكم بقى
عندك مانع؟؟؟:smil8:
ههههههههههههههههه
يلا لو لقيت مجموعة شمسية تانى ابقى قولى
عشان نروح
بس على فكرة بيقولوا المنحوس منحوس .....................:t30:
ههههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى مش بعيد المجموعة اللى هتروحها الشمس بتاعتها تنفجر30:
ميرسى يامينا على المرور الجميل والظريف جدا دة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: المشترى قد يستعد لحرب نووية على الأرض*



Coptic Man قال:


> هي الارض دي العلماء محتارين يدمورها ازاي
> 
> دي حاجة بقيت تخنق
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه
تصدق صعبت عليا يامينا بالاكتئاب اللى حصلك دة
بس بلاش تنتحر يامينا 
يمكن نعوز نستلف منك حاجة قريب:t30::t30:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اى خدمة بقى 
تحب الوضوع الجاى يكون عن فناء الارض بواسطة ايه؟؟؟؟:t9:
نورتنى ياباشا 
مع انى مايرضنيش انى اسببلك التشاؤم دة:smi411:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: المشترى قد يستعد لحرب نووية على الأرض*



my.savior قال:


> *ربنا يستر
> هو اللى بيده كل شئ
> ميرسى نونو لنقل الخبر
> *​



بالظبط كدة انت / انتى وضحتى كل حاجة
ربنا هو اللى بإيده كل حاجة
ليه بقى هنقلق أو نخاف ؟؟
ميرسى جدا للمرور الجميل والمتفائل جدا:Love_Letter_Open:
اللى أحييك/ أحييكى عليه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: المشترى قد يستعد لحرب نووية على الأرض*



جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> اه يا اخويا
> جاتلنا عالطبطابة
> ...



ليه التشاؤم دة بسسسس
طب لو مابطلتيش التشاؤم دة هموتك قبل ما المشترى يستجرى ويعملها :t30::t30:​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: المشترى قد يستعد لحرب نووية على الأرض*



merj07 قال:


> الله يستر  هاي خبرية علي هاالصبح



هههههههههههههههههههه
أنا ماليش دعوة 
انتى اللى قريتيها على الصبح:t9:
انتى الغلطانة:t30::t30:
ههههههههههههههه
ياحبيبتى ربنا هو اللى يسترها 
منورانى ياقمر
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## جيلان (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: المشترى قد يستعد لحرب نووية على الأرض*

*


nonogirl89 قال:



ليه التشاؤم دة بسسسس
طب لو مابطلتيش التشاؤم دة هموتك قبل ما المشترى يستجرى ويعملها :t30::t30:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههه
اقتلينى يا حبيبتى
سدءينى ما هقلك بتعملى ايه*


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: المشترى قد يستعد لحرب نووية على الأرض*



جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههههههههه
> اقتلينى يا حبيبتى
> سدءينى ما هقلك بتعملى ايه*



ايه اللى انتى عايشة فيه دة يابنتى
دة انتى لسه شباااااااااااااااب:smil8:​


----------

